# Signature!



## Caoimhin (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh pleeeeease help me improve the signature I made.







So? What do you think of it?

P.S. The "insert some text here..." will be changed as soon as I find something good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2007)

I kind of like it (it has a kind of oil on water appearance to me), the only things I would change are make the yellow more yellow or more green and the font of the Caoimhin to something bigger and more stylised.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 1, 2007)

Needs a render and some brushes perhaps, unless you want to keep it as a pure GFX sig which in that case you should spice it up a bit.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 1, 2007)

A bit plain, and the colors remind me of being sick :\

If you're gonna have text on a background like that, the text needs to be the focal point, ie, larger and a lot more interesting to look at.


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's a bit improved version. I played with the colors and removed the text stuff. I also changed the font and size of my nickname.


----------



## dice (Mar 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Mar 2 2007 said:


> Here's a bit improved version. I played with the colors and removed the text stuff. I also changed the font and size of my nickname.


There's no sense of direction with the sig, I don't know where to look really if you know what I mean


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 3, 2007)

That's the mystery of it..... ?


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 3, 2007)

It reminds me of when you film a CRT monitor or television up close...


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 3, 2007)

The sig is to plain for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck improving it.


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 4, 2007)

Another try for a good signature, duh. I'm a noob when it comes to signatures, so don't be mad at me, please ^^"


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2007)

thats better


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 4, 2007)

Look below, I changed the colors of it. I also made myself an avatar to match. No more changes, I like them as they are


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the background swirlies.. did you do that from scratch?
If so, how 'bout a little tutorial.


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 4, 2007)

No, I'm not THAT good. I made it in Macromedia Fireworks. Just select the "Folds" gradient and play with it: voila, your background


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

That colour is better than the green colour you had.


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I changed them because of two reasons:
1. I was using this kind of green in one of my previous avatars: http://caoimhin.net/upload/upload/1173046753.png (who knows the show where this "doggy" is from?)
2. It was so.. Agressive and I wanted something more calm.

I'm also thinking of changing the text on it. Without it the signature would look empty, but I don't have any better ideas what to put there..


----------



## gov78 (Mar 4, 2007)

the dog is from Invader Zim


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! Cookie for you! *throws cookies*


----------



## Tigro (Mar 5, 2007)

OK.. You know what do I mean about your new sig and av, but I'll repeat it for You, GBAtemp users - it's good, but not awesome - I saw better (mwahah! I'm sooo shabby! xD).



QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIMME, GIMME, GIMME! x_X


----------



## dice (Mar 6, 2007)

it looks better than before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good job


----------

